

Show HN: A bash script to easily traverse directories - Vecrios
https://github.com/vecrios/TerminalDirectoryTraverser.git

======
pwg
Note, if you are using Bash, then the $CDPATH variable, already built in to
Bash, will let you do everything your script provides.

~~~
Vecrios
The CDPATH variable tends to be somewhat ambiguous, to me at least. Appreciate
for your comment though!

~~~
pwg
The trick is you have to set it one level up from where you want the
expansions to appear. So to allow "cd Downloads" to find /home/user/Downloads,
you need to set CDPATH to /home/user

Now all directorys in /home/user/* become match points for "cd dirname".

